# my dog bear.. RIP sweet one



## RV's mom (Jul 9, 2010)

Bear was a newfoundland mix and absolutely the most gentle soul I have ever had the pleasure to know. She live to a grand old age of 14+ until it was just too much to endure. She peacefully crossed the rainbow bridge this November past. I still feel her around the house. don't think she really ever left. She was diagnosed with cushings disease but once on meds, weathered it as well as she could.


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm always glad to hear stories of how dogs have touched peoples lives so deeply. What a wonderful experience you've had with such a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing the pictures and story with us. 

I love your signature.


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2010)

Bless her heart..


----------



## terryo (Jul 9, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. It's so hard to loose a loved pet.


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sure she had a beautiful life with you! It must have been very hard and I am sure it is still. Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 18, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. And the name "Bear" fit her very well 
My dogs are 3 and 5 years old and I can't imagine losing them one day. I hope they both live a long happy life like Bear! You are lucky to have been able to share so many years together.


----------

